# [Bricolaje] Pulsera antiestatica



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Encontre esta manualidad que para el que no la tiene puede servirle.

Aclaro que fue hurtada (Pero con buena intension) de otra pagina

Continuando con el taller de corte y confección.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 17, 2007)

Aprovecho para hacer una pregunta que complementa a esta buena idea. ¿A donde es más conveniente conectar la pulsera para la descarga?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

Lo correcto es una jabalina. 
Alternativa 1: A la tierra en los tomacorrientes (Ojo no confundir con Neutro)
Alternativa 2: A las cañerias de agua o gas. 
Siempre que no sean de plastico.

Tambien es bueno poner a tierra la mesa de trabajo (Si es de armazon metalico)
Si uno es muy exquisito se venden gomas para pisos que son ligeramente conductoras, se puede colocar un trozo de esta sobre la mesa y esta tambien a tierra.


----------



## geo2089 (Oct 23, 2007)

Bueno, hablando de la pulsera antiestatica, me acabo de comprar una, y me gustaria saber si no es muy extremista usar aparte de la pulsera guates de hule quirurgicos, gracias


----------



## geoman (Oct 23, 2007)

Hay q tener una pulsera para cada mano o basta con una


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2007)

Desaconsejado guantes de hule, generan estatica.
Desaconsejado 2 pulseras, no hace falta exagerar.


----------



## eddy70 (Nov 16, 2007)

una pregunta, ya con la pulsera puesta y aterrizada se puede tocar el chip con las manos o con que lo puedo manejar para que no se dañe? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2007)

Sin la pulsera tambien lo puedes tocar, oero con la pulsera es mucho mas seguro manipularlo.


----------



## eddy70 (Nov 16, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta, un saludo.


----------



## ciri (Nov 16, 2007)

uu. mira. justo. yo que estaba pensando en modificar un reloj de pulsera que ya no usaba mas. y que no tiene mucho futuro!.

No había pensado lo de la resistencia.

mm. un detalle!.

Eso de conectarla a tierra del toma, no se que tan bueno puede ser.

digamos que estas trabajando con la pulsera puesta y ocurre un corto contra tierra.

mm. si la instalación esta MUY bien hecha (como debería), safás.

peeeeero.  en caso contrario!1. la vas a pasar muy divertido!.

Eso si, no se olviden que está el llamado interruptor diferencial, que te salvará la vida.

Prefiero una canilla, o una gran masa de metal!.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 17, 2007)

Si tienes la precaucion de desenchufar lo que sea que estas desarmando, entonces no deberias tener ningun tipo de cortos entre la linea y tierra pasando por vos.
Si el corto ocurre en otro lado la electricidad preferira mucho irse a tierra por la jabalina que venir hasta tu cuerpo a no ir a ningun lado, a menos que estemos parados sobre una cama de clavos sobre un terreno de salinidad y humedad adecuadas.
Lo de la masa de metal nunca es mejor que la verdadera tierra dado que la corriente no tiene a donde ir.
Con las canillas corres el riesgo de que se halla utilizado cañeria o selladores plasticos, lo que te deja dependiendo del agua como puesta a tierra. . .
Yo voto por una buena puesta a tierra.
Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Nov 17, 2007)

si si. nada mejor la la puesta tierra.

pero, en casas donde no hiciste la instalación. y no sabes si esta o no conectada. (es mi caso, para que se den una idea en algunos departamentos de mi edificio hay cables de tela).

digamos que se corre algun riesgo.


----------



## chris 2.0 (Ene 29, 2008)

, me intereso mucho pero no se exactamente para que sirve     (perdon por mi ingnorancia pero estoy en 1 ano de electronica), para que sirve


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

chris 2.0: Existen componentes activos (Transistores, integrados) que por su sensibilidad pueden ser dañados al manipularlos, el cuerpo humano, sobre todo si usas zapatillas o suela de goma aislante va generando electricidad estatica que puede llegar a cientos de miles de volt, si tu andas caminando y generando, luego vas y tocas algun componente sensible ¡¡ PUF ! componente y a comprar otro.

Si te colocas la pulsera tu cuerpo se descarga a tierra a travez de esta, el componente se salva, y tu de comprar otro.


----------



## sonemati (Mar 17, 2009)

lo de la pulsera es perfecto, pero lo que yo decia era lo de usar la tercer pata del enchufe de 3 patas reglamentado, no tengo jabalina en casa y noto la estatica con el audio, asi que por esto decia de donde poner el cable que sale de mi zapatilla de pc a una tierra sin tener que bajar 2 pisos con un cable y clavar una lanza, tengo muy cerca : caños de agua y unos ierros de construccion, sera buena idea?


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Mar 17, 2009)

Fogonazo . muchas gracias por tu información . te queria preguntar si se puede poner algo como un guante para no recibir descargas. 
Me meti en el foro porque hace 2 minutitos estaba desoldando una fuente de 5v y la soldadora de 40w  hizo contacto con un transistor y me dio un buen sacudon   .
realmente ahora me duele el pecho.

PD:creo que queme la soldadora porque todo el caño quedo negro.  de vuelta te repito muy buena información.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2009)

sonemati dijo:
			
		

> lo de la pulsera es perfecto, pero lo que yo decia era lo de usar la tercer pata del enchufe de 3 patas reglamentado, no tengo jabalina en casa y noto la estatica con el audio, asi que por esto decia de donde poner el cable que sale de mi zapatilla de pc a una tierra sin tener que bajar 2 pisos con un cable y clavar una lanza, tengo muy cerca : caños de agua y unos ierros de construccion, sera buena idea?



Si puedes... 



			
				DOOM_DOMINATOR dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo . muchas gracias por tu información . te queria preguntar si se puede poner algo como un guante para no recibir descargas.
> Me meti en el foro porque hace 2 minutitos estaba desoldando una fuente de 5v y la soldadora de 40w hizo contacto con un transistor y me dio un buen sacudon Crying or Very sad .
> realmente ahora me duele el pecho.
> 
> PD:creo que queme la soldadora porque todo el caño quedo negro. de vuelta te repito muy buena información.



Solucion.. siempre recuerda desconectar y descargar los aparatos antes de mirar en sus partes intimas...


----------



## electrodan (Mar 17, 2009)

con ese botoncito alcanza? No seria mejor usar algo conductor en la parte de adentro?


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Abr 18, 2009)

no puedo conectarlo a un vaso con agua o otra alternativa que este al alcance de el usuario


----------



## krit (Abr 18, 2009)

sonemati dijo:
			
		

> lo de la pulsera es perfecto, pero lo que yo decia era lo de usar la tercer pata del enchufe de 3 patas reglamentado, no tengo jabalina en casa y noto la estatica con el audio, asi que por esto decia de donde poner el cable que sale de mi zapatilla de pc a una tierra sin tener que bajar 2 pisos con un cable y clavar una lanza, tengo muy cerca : caños de agua y unos ierros de construccion, sera buena idea?



Si la instalación de toma de tierra está en buenas condiciones es buena idea pero ¿quien asegura eso?.
Imaginate que el cable desde el enchufe hasta las picas de toma de tierra esta cortado pero sigue conectado a otro enchufe en el cual hay, por ejemplo, una lavadora con derivación y tienes la pulsera puesta. Te veo bailando un rock and roll.

Cualquier tuberia metálica o un hierro de la estructura de la vivienda yo creo que es más seguro.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Buena observación. Yo que conectaba todo confiado mi radio a la toma de tierra del enchufe.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Continuando con el taller de corte y confeccion


 

Son muy confusos los pasos a seguir, es decir, no se por donde seguir. si alguien pudiera ordenar las fotos seria de gran ayuda jeje...  muchas gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2009)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> Son muy confusos los pasos a seguir, es decir, no se por donde seguir. si alguien pudiera ordenar las fotos seria de gran ayuda jeje...  muchas gracias!!



Si te resultan confusos esos pasos taaan simples, te recomiendo que no te dediques a la electrónica, por que el armado de cualquier equipo es muchas veces mas complicado que eso...aún cuando te lo explican correctamente...


----------



## alejandrow999 (Oct 18, 2009)

Estoy mirando los comentarios anteriores, y solo se me ocurre decir: 
Muchachos, el chiste de tener equipos con toma de tres patas, es que la *tercer pata esté conectada a tierra mediante una jabalina*.
Por ejemplo: tienen una instalación eléctrica domiciliaria con esa pata del toma "en el aire" (flotante), tienen una heladera con desperfectos eléctricos andando, y el vivo accidentalmente tocando el chasis (o el circuito mojado, el cable "mordido", o lo que se les ocurra).Ustedes van muy confiados a buscar algo de la heladera, y agarran la manija (de metal).¿Que suponen que sucede? ¡¡¡Una electrocución tal que nadie les garantiza de que la cuenten!!! 
¿Que pretendo decir? Si tienen el cable de tierra flotante, y/o falta el interruptor diferencial,desconfíen de la pulsera, pero tambien de la heladera, la PC, el lavarropas y cualquier otro dispositivo con chasis metálico:La tercer patita, la jabalina, el diferencial y los cables correspondientes *NO están al pedo*, por tanto, no conviene andar prescindiendo de ellos.
Esto no lo digo por Krit, que puso una buena objeción: hay que asegurarse que la instalación electrica esté en buen estado


----------



## hvillatoro (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola. Disculpen mi ignorancia. Para qué sirve la resistencia que se incluye en el armado de la pulsera antiestática?

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

... Lo único malo es que mi profesor de Mantto Preventivo me dijo que me la comprara...

capaz y me la tira en cara cuando la vea...


----------



## piposarcade (Ene 12, 2010)

No es broma lo que voy a decir pero la pulsera es bien importante, una vez estaba bregando con un Televisor y cuando fui a chequiarlo y procedo a prenderlo he cojido una descarga que vi un arco pequeñito que salio de mi dedo. No es broma la estatica es un problema y mas cuando trabajas en un lugar con mucha alfombra.

Saludos.


----------



## matrix01 (Ene 14, 2010)

buenas , gracias Fogogazo por poner como hacer una pulsera antiestatica llame e bajado las fotos para hacerla pulsera  antiestatica. Un saludo de matrix


----------



## stitch626 (Abr 4, 2010)

pues yo conecto la mia a la puerta, metalica por supuesto, y todo bien jeje


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 9, 2010)

En reparación de PCs se suele usar para no provocar daños en los componentes. Yo la suelo enchufar al chasis o caja del PC, y si no la tengo a mano toco el chasis con la mano antes de tocar algo.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Abr 9, 2010)

Estaba viendo un detalle de contrucción, que por lo menos a mi se pasó desapercibido : la resistencia. Esta resistencia es mayor a un megaohm, y conecta la pulsera con el cable. O sea: queda en serie con la resistencia interna de nuestro cuerpo. Por tanto, si eventualmente el conductor de tierra es sometido a una tensión (defectos en la instalación eléctrica domiciliaria por doquier) esta resistencia limitaría la corriente que circularía por nuestro cuerpo a un valor muy inferior del considerado "peligroso". A costa de limitar considerablemente la velocidad de descarga, obviamente (Tr=2,2RC , donde C es la capacidad parásita de nuestro calzado).
De todas formas, recomiendo tener cuidado con esto...

Y la idea de cansi22 es interesante: tocar el chasis del equipo ya *desconectado*, pues de esta forma se igualan los potenciales del equipo y nuestro cuerpo. No será el potencial de tierra, pero tampoco hay diferencias de tensión peligrosas para manipular los dispositivos sensibles. (IMPORTANTE: en la fuente de PC, la masa , el chasis y el conductor de tierra están conectados directamente).

Saludos.


----------



## ViruX (Abr 13, 2010)

hola... por mi experiencia manejando computadoras (reparandolas) nunca use la pulsera y nunca tube problemas por ahi como dicen con componentes muy sensibles a lo mejor le pase algo ... pero nunca tube problemas yo ...
lo que si no tengo la jabalina en el taller pero la puedo conectar al metal de la ventana?.. (no tengo la jabalina porque es un taller viejo que lo estoy remodelando)


----------



## Suzzana (Ago 10, 2010)

Buenas tardes,  es cierto que para descargar la estatica debo conectar la pinza a una parte metalica? no entiendo eso del puesta a tierra


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 10, 2010)

Buen día.
No, no debes conectarlo simplemente a algo metalico. Debes conectarlo a algo metalico perteneciente a tu casa que sepas que este haciendo tierra.
OJO! con las canillas, ya que hoy en día, uno las puede ver de hacero pero todo por debajo son de plastico. Hace 12 o 11 años que se usaban todos los caños de hacero depues se dejo de usar.

Saludos


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 10, 2010)

hola nunca he encontrado una pulcera de etstas, puede ser un reloj que no ande forrado en papel aluminio con un cable a mi caññeria de gas  ? da el mismo resultado ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> hola nunca he encontrado una pulcera de etstas, puede ser un reloj que no ande forrado en papel aluminio con un cable a mi caññeria de gas  ? da el mismo resultado ?


Sip, puede ser.
También puede ser el reloj que usas habitualmente, siempre que sea metálico, con un cocodrilo y un cable lo conectas a la cañería.


----------



## lucifergaby (Ene 28, 2011)

eddy70 dijo:


> una pregunta, ya con la pulsera puesta y aterrizada se puede tocar el chip con las manos o con que lo puedo manejar para que no se dañe? gracias



Podes tocarlo con o sin pulsera, e incluso...sabian todos que no hace falta taaanto esa pulsera? si uno se agarra a una silla de metal (sin pintura), se agarra por unos 30 seg, elimina la estatica que tiene en el cuerpo y asi podra manipular artefactos electronicos, yo prefiero hacer esto antes que comprarme esa pulserita, aunque bien me la podria hacer, ya que no debe ser taaaan dificil. Tmb me dijeron que agarrandote del chasis de la PC por unos 30 seg tmb se elimina la estatica...pero eso no lo puedo saber sinceramente, bueno...a los que no quieran comprarse una pulsera anti estatica, ya saben...agarrandose unos segundos de algo de metal que este conectado con la tierra y chau estatica por el momento


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 18, 2011)

Atención !. Mucha burrada escrita y mucho "dicho popular" en el tema ESD (Electro Static Discharge).
El tema puede ser tan complejo como queramos profundizar y arrancar desde Tales de Mileto, pero no es el momento ni el objeto.

El cuerpo humano por su superficie puede acumular hasta 1000 Voltios y hay dos elementos a tener en cuenta: 

1) La diferencia de carga electroestática del *operario respecto al equipo* sensible. Esta diferencia de potencial es la que daña al equipo.

2) No tan crítica como la primera, es la diferencia del conjunto *operario-equipo respecto a Tierra*.

Entonces, lo principal es que no haya diferencia de potencial electroestático, respecto al equipo sensible y esto se logra simplemente, manteniendo contacto con el equipo, *antes* de colocar y/o retirar componentes.
En el caso de las pulseras ESD, traen un pinza que puede ajustarse a la carcaza del equipo en el que estamos operando (no a otro ni a otra cosa ...).
Este procedimiento, es el que debemos utilizar cuando no conocemos el estado del polo de seguridad Tierra.

Cuando se dispone de una *puesta a Tierra correcta*, y como lo ideal es que la diferencia de potencial electroestático sea cero respecto a Tierra, tanto para el equipo como para el operario, el equipo se coloca sobre una alfombrita blanda con propiedades conductoras que se conecta a Tierra y *en este caso* si conectamos la muñequera a Tierra.

Tanto la muñequera como la alfombra (va sobre la mesa, bajo el equipo), tienen una resistencia de 1 megohmio, cuya función es *salvaguardar la vida del operario*, en caso de electrificación del equipo o falla del conductor de seguridad Tierra (puede ocurrir). 
Sin esta resistencia la corriente que circula por el cuerpo del operario, en caso de falla, no tendría control y podría ser mortal. Esta resistencia es "invisible" para la electroestática, que fluye a través de ella, estabilizando para el caso 1) o descargando para el caso 2).

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 10, 2011)

Entonces, ¿Si conecto la pulsera a la tierra del enchufe puede ser peligroso? Se ha dicho que te puede dar chispazo si hay un corto pero digo yo ¿los señores electrones no prefieren ir directamente a tierra en vez de pasar por mi cuerpo? Otra cosa, si llevo calzado aislante no hay circuito cerrado por lo cual no hay chispazo no?


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 12, 2011)

Muy buena data la de Vitruvio, tomo nota y agradezco.
Saludos


----------



## sorne (Mar 28, 2012)

HOLA GENTE 


estoy por fabricarme una pulsera antiestatica.. pero la verdad esqe me gustaria saber si es posible que dicha carga, en vez de que sea aterrizada a tierra por medio del caiman.. sea eliminada por algun elemento. (no se por eso pregunto) ... en vez de hacer tierra.. quizas que haga tierra en la misma pulsera...


no lo se.. un pequeño metal.. un alabrito en la pulsera.. algun componenete electronico..


orientenme si esposible esto.. GRACIAS!!


----------



## zopilote (Mar 28, 2012)

Mejor por que no te fabricas una tobillera antiestatica, colocas un punto para descargar de vez en cuando lo pisas en alguna almoadilla con toma tierra, y te olvidas de lo pretendes.


----------



## sorne (Mar 30, 2012)

es una buena opcion. pero podrias ser mas detallado en tu respuesta, esque no tengo la nocion correcta de como hacer.. GRACIAS


----------



## chclau (Mar 30, 2012)

Si un cuerpo cargado (el cuerpo humano, con un cierto potencial electrostático) toca un cuerpo descargado pequeño también aislado de tierra, una parte muy pequeña de la carga almacenada en el cuerpo pasará al cuerpo pequeño pero el efecto neto será casi nulo.

La única manera de descargarnos es usar una pulsera antiestática. La pulsera está conectada a tierra, pero ojo, a través de una resistencia grande, normalmente de 1 MΩ. 

Obviamente la descarga puede realizarse por muchos medios, pulsera, piso antiestático, almohadilla antiestática pero en todos los casos debe haber una conección a tierra, de impedancia alta como para evitar electrocuciones pero lo suficientemente baja como para descargar a tierra la carga estática en un tiempo corto.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 30, 2012)

Te explico mi experiencia. En los bancos de trabajo, en el tablero de tomas 220 y lámpara serie, he puesto un tornillo con un borne conectado a la tierra de la línea. A ese tornillo le puse un cable con un clip cocodrilo que lo engancho en mi reloj pulsera de malla metálica. Eso solamente cuando trabajo con circuitos muy sensibles. Hasta tengo un soldador con cable a tierra. En el tornillo se pueden conectar mas cocodrilos para llevar a tierra algún circuito.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 31, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> en el tablero de tomas 220 y lámpara serie, he puesto un tornillo con un borne conectado a la tierra de la línea. A ese tornillo le puse un cable con un clip cocodrilo que lo engancho en mi reloj pulsera de malla metálica.


pregunto, no es peligroso eso??me suena medio a suicida.
no seria mejor con una resistencia y una jabalina a tierra???


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 31, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> aquileslor dijo:
> 
> pregunto, no es peligroso eso??me suena medio a suicida.
> no seria mejor con una resistencia y una jabalina a tierra???



a mi me parece suicida. vi un programa en la tv donde mostraban zapatos que descargaban la estatica. Estos tenian una goma conductora en talon, dicha goma tenia una resistencia elevada que no permita circular corrientes daninas 
PD: el chabon le llamava material  resistivo conductivo


----------



## miguelus (Mar 31, 2012)

*¡ATENCIÓN*!
LO QUE SE ESTÁ PROPONIENDO AQUÍ ES SUICIDA.
LAS PULSERAS ANTI ESTÁTICAS JAMÁS SE CONECTAN A TIERRA DIRECTAMENTE...
HAY QUE INTERCALAR UNA RESISTENCIA DE ENTRE 1 Y 2 MEGAOHMIOS ENTRE LA PULSERA Y LA TOMA DE TIERRA.
ANTE CUALQUIER DUDA, SIEMPRE ES PREFERIBLE DAÑAR ALGÚN COMPONENTE QUE ARRIESGARNOS A SUFRIR UN ACCIDENTE MORTAL.

PERDÓN A TODOS POR LAS MAYÚSCULAS PERO ES NECESARIO HACER LA ADVERTENCIA.

Sal U2.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 31, 2012)

Perdon, pero estos aprendices de suicidas tendrían que ir al psicologo. O estudiar un poco de electrónica.
¿Que estar conectado a tierra es SUICIDA? Entonces los plomeros, los electricistas, los obreros de la construcción que entierran hierros en el suelo, deberían estar todos muertos.
La puesta a tierra se hace con uno y con el aparato a medir, desconectados de toda fuente de alimentación. A menos que le caiga un rayo... Los quiero ver trabajando sobre un Mosfet sin proteciión, de los de antes, con resistencias de carga del órden del teraohm!!! Un meghom en serie sería un chiste...
Prueben con un mosfet sensible, conecten el source y el drain a un ohmetro, pongan una R de un Meghom
del gate a masa y toquen el gate: verán como se clava el tester. Un meghom en serie no es garantía de ninguna puesta a tierra.
No creo que alguien piense en ponerse una pulsera metálica trabajando sobre tensión, por pequeña que parezca. Yo ni anillos uso para trabajar...Ni ebrio ni dormido haría una estupidez así.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 31, 2012)

Más información...
Leer este documento...
En Internet hay mucho más

Sal U2


----------



## chclau (Mar 31, 2012)

Disculpame aquileslor pero estás diciendo cosas incorrectas.

Una resistencia de 1MΩ es suficiente para descargar a tierra la carga estática y cuando se trabaja con equipo CMOS uno debe usarla todo el tiempo, tanto cuando el equipo está bajo tensión como cuando no lo está. Hay que usar una pulsera de acuerdo a las tensiones con las que uno trabaja, con tensiones de hasta 220VCA la resistencia de 1MΩ es correcta y segura.

Por otra parte, si alguien usara tu método y se olvida de desconectar la pulsera, corre peligro de electrocución. La pulsera con resistencia evita tener que acordarse, y protege al equipo cuando se está trabajando. Porque si no, mientras estás midiendo también podrías freír algún CMOS.

No estamos hablando de electricistas o instaladores, estamos hablando de electrónicos que tienen que trabajar todo el tiempo con equipos, tanto bajo tensión como no, y en ese caso es muy peligroso conectarse directamente a tierra como vos dijiste.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 1, 2012)

Un electrónico no puede olvidarse de desconectarse cuando conecta tensión. En mis laboratorios, con varios técnicos, y 8 bancos de trabajo, durante 40 años, nunca nadie tuvo problemas. Yo pienso que no se puede estar jugando cuando se trabaja, sino pensar en lo que se está haciendo. Lo que he escrito es fruto de una larga experiencia y he trabajado con esos mosfets y con la carga que dije. Te repito, un Meghom no te garantiza nada.


----------



## chclau (Abr 1, 2012)

O sea aquileslor, que según vos todos los fabricantes de pulseras antiestáticas del mundo están equivocados, y las normas de seguridad también.

Las pulseras antiestáticas, todas las que conozco, tienen una resistencia de 1MΩ, y todavía no entiendo por qué no te garantizan nada.

El cuerpo humano tiene una capacitancia del orden de los cientos de picofaradios, una resistencia en serie de 1MΩ igual lo descarga en menos de un milisegundo. La manera correcta de trabajar es con pulsera antiestática todo el tiempo.


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 1, 2012)

Y esto funcionara de verdad???
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-146058259-pulsera-anti-estatica-inhalambrica-_JM_


----------



## chclau (Abr 1, 2012)

Por lo que yo sé, las pulseras inalámbricas son tan realistas como una impresora sin papel.

Son un verso.


----------



## powerful (Abr 1, 2012)

Creo que se está cometiendo un error al mezclar y considerar la tierra con el neutro como la misma cosa. No confundir la tierra eléctrica, con la tierra electrónica .
Normalmente el neutro de un sistema eléctrico trifásico estrella es la tierra eléctrica y es lo más apropiado, pero  en un sistema delta una de las fases vá a la tierra no es lo apropiado pero se utiliza en algunos países que quieren ahorrar un cable y muchas veces utilizan un delta abierto para ahorrarse un trafo monofásico. La tierra electrónica es una jabalina que no tiene cableado directo con la tierra electrica , la posible conexión entre ambas tierras se dá a traves del terreno que delimita ambas tierras y por lo general estan bastante separadas con una alta impedancia entre ellas.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 2, 2012)

chclau, vos tenes alguna de esas pulseras? Lo que yo afirmo es por esperiencia propia. No hablo de ojito.Y te cuento porqué. Yo y una firma asociada eramos los representantes en Argentina de los famosos, en aquella época, Espectrofotómetros Turner, fabricados en Palo Alto, California. El detector es un fototubo y el pre, un mosfet: Mfe 3004. Solía ponerse en cortocircuito solo por demasiada humedad en el ambiente. Los repuestos venían cada uno en un cartón, con sus 4 patitas rodeadas por un rollito de alambre de cobre finito poniendo en corto todas sus patas. La fábrica (Sylvania) nos dijo que la goma conductiva no les servía!!!No podías tocarlos al sacar el alambre ni con la pulsera de tierra que ya dije. Se ponían en corto. Esan sensibles como la p. madre. En aquella época no se usaba la protección con diodos en los transistores e integrados ( quizá para estos si funcione la pulsera ). Había que poner a tierra verdadera el chassis metálico del aparato, conectar con un clip al chassis el gate, desoldar la resistencia de realimentación ( de 10.000 Meghoms) conectar con otro clip el gate del nuevo sin sacar el cortocirccuito de alambre y así poder soldarlo con un soldador conectado a tierra. Una vez soldado todo, se desconectaba el gate de tierra y recién se enchufaba el aparato para probarlo. Te aclaro que la mayoría de las reparaciones eran debido a que algún " tecnico" de la localidad había tocado el mosfet y lo arruinó. La primera vez, probamos con la pulsera conectada a tierra a travez de 10 K. Se ponían en corto igual. Por eso te digo que 1 Mh no es suficiente. Necesitabamos la tierra real.
Entiendo que ahora puedan resultar, pero los circuitos ya vienen con protecciön. Te aclaro que con el tiempo probé mostets similares  que tenían protección y no resultó, no daban la ganancia necesaria. Perdoná esta charla tan larga, pero te quería aclarar del porqué de mis afirmaciones. No acostumbro hablar de lo que no he probado o construído. Y trato de pasar mis experiencias a los novatos que bien la necesitan. Por eso no me meto en cualquier discusión. Solo de lo que sé. Gracias a todos por aguantarme.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 2, 2012)

¿y que me dicen de estos guantes antiestáticos?
Me cuestan lo mismo que la pulsera así que no se cual me conviene pedir, en parte pues podria reducirme el control con los dedos pero también tiene la ventaja de quitarme el cable.


----------



## chclau (Abr 2, 2012)

aquileslor, yo trabajo en desarrollo hace ya... bastante. Unos quince años. En mi casa no tengo pulserita... pero en donde trabajo, cada banco de trabajo tiene la suya. Cuando leí por primera vez lo de la resistencia fui y las medí porque quería saber si la resistencia está en la pulserita o en el cable. En todas las que medí la resistencia está en la pulserita.

No discuto de las experiencias que hayas tenido, pero como decís, los CIs hoy en día vienen protegidos y la pulsera es, al parecer, suficiente. Lo que es más importante, no comportan un peligro para las personas. Dar consejo hoy por hoy a los novatos de conectarse a tierra es un riesgo innecesario, yo no tomaría la responsabilidad de que alguien se electrocute por no estar concentrado en su trabajo. Prefiero que se incinere el CMOS de última.

Con respecto a los guantes, todo lo que no tenga una real conexión a tierra en principio es un verso. Por lo menos, hasta donde yo sé. Por eso se usa la pulserita en la mano inactiva, para que estorbe lo menos posible. Los guantes cuando se usan seriamente, son una medida de protección adicional además de la pulserita, no en lugar de.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 26, 2014)

Perdón por revivir el tema pero estaba viendo en otro lado que también puede hacerse algo así como un "anillo antiestática". Será igual de efectivo? La forma de armarlo y todo esto es casi lo mismo pero no se usa velcro sino una abrazadera ajustada al dedo donde se ponga.

Siento que hace más fácilmente contacto con el dedo donde se ponga el anillo que en la muñeca aunque sólo lo digo así sin algún argumento válido, por eso me gustaría saber la opinión de ustedes, ya que tengo unas abrazaderas por ahí y el resto de materiales (cable, conectores, etc...).

Salu2!


----------



## DANDELIUM (Oct 6, 2014)

yo tengo una pregunta, había iniciado nuevo tema,pues considere era diferente a otros pero bueno.aqui esta mi duda.quiero saber si enrrollandome una tira de alambre de cobre en mi muñeca y el otro extremo a una puerta de fierro que hace tierra puedo desacerme de la estatica,no quiero comprar una pulsera pues veo que el mecanismo es el mismo solo que una pulsera se ve bonita con los detalles que tiene y eso,entonces me puede funcionar lo que digo??


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2014)

DANDELIUM dijo:


> yo tengo una pregunta, había iniciado nuevo tema,pues considere era diferente a otros pero bueno.aqui esta mi duda.quiero saber si enrrollandome una tira de alambre de cobre en mi muñeca y el otro extremo a una puerta de fierro que hace tierra puedo desacerme de la estatica,no quiero comprar una pulsera pues veo que el mecanismo es el mismo solo que una pulsera se ve bonita con los detalles que tiene y eso,entonces me puede funcionar lo que digo??



Sería mejor si conectas la pulsera a una jabalina en lo demás es lo mismo una pulsera bonita que una cinta metálica.


----------



## DANDELIUM (Oct 6, 2014)

pero al ser de cobre es igual de efectiva que una que pueda ser de otro material metalico?,es que ultimamente manejo hardware con precios elevados y para no estropearlos me da miedo meter mano libre y pues el area donde estoy es una habitacion no tengo forma de poner una jabalina,por eso mi idea con la puerta,a veces cuando tengo demasiada estatica y de repente la toco hasta se ve la corriente pasar de mi mano a la puerta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2014)

DANDELIUM dijo:


> pero al ser de cobre es igual de efectiva que una que pueda ser de otro material metalico?,es que ultimamente manejo hardware con precios elevados y para no estropearlos me da miedo meter mano libre y pues el area donde estoy es una habitacion no tengo forma de poner una jabalina,por eso mi idea con la puerta,a veces cuando tengo demasiada estatica y de repente la toco hasta se ve la corriente pasar de mi mano a la puerta.



Cualquier conductor que pongas en contacto con tu cuerpo derivará a tierra la posible estática.
La puerta *NO* es una conexión confiable de tierra.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 7, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Hay que recordar que las pulseras Anti Estática no de conectan directamente a tierra, por seguridad, hay que hacerlo por medio de un Resistencia de 1MΩ si no ponemos esta Resistencia correremos graves riesgos de soportar una descarga 

Sal U2


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 7, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Hay que recordar que las pulseras Anti Estática no de conectan directamente a tierra, por seguridad, hay que hacerlo por medio de un Resistencia de 1MΩ si no ponemos esta Resistencia correremos graves riesgos de soportar una descarga
> 
> Sal U2



Si ves la primera imagen del primer mensaje aparece la resistencia de 1.2M 

Salu2!


----------



## nimio (Dic 26, 2014)

Hola, 

tengo un módulo de monitorización ESD de los que se llaman Ground Gard, algo viejo a juzgar por el amarillo del plástico, no pone marca aunque el modelo parece ser GROUND GARD THREE.

No dispongo de instrucciones, he deducido su funcionamiento basándome en otro modelo actual que intuyo son del mismo fabricante. Aquí su .PDF, he seguido los pasos de ajuste de INSTALLATION ADJUSTMENTS:

http://www.descoindustries.com/pdf/TB-5501.pdf

El mío es prácticamente idéntico, así que deduzco que el del .PDF es el modelo renovado. En la foto del .PDF faltaría el cable de conexión a Tierra que saldría del orificio que se ve a la izquierda del conector hembra tipo banana.

Básicamente me avisa cuando mi pulsera antiestática está desconectada de mi cuerpo, pero según he podido ver en el modelo actual también puede avisar de la desconexión de la toma de Tierra (también el circuito de mi módulo así lo sugiere).

La pulsera la detecta en mi muñeca independientemente de que la toma de Tierra esté conectada o no.

Ajustar la detección de la pulsera antiestática no ha sido problema, incluso sin ajuste previo, pero al tratar de ajustar la detección de la toma de Tierra, mediante el mismo potenciómetro, ha sido algo más complicado. La detección era muy sensible e incluso tocando el cable de tierra por el aislante me monitoreaba conexión a Tierra en alguna ocasión. 
Según el ajuste, al fallar la Tierra, no había más solución que desconectar y conectar la alimentación del monitor para que volviera a su estado OK una vez restaurada la Tierra. Al final lo he podido calibrar volviendo a OK automáticamente si se restauran las conexiones de Tierra y/o pulsera (pero con una particularidad que comento a continuación).

Pero el problema está (siempre con la pulsera puesta y conectada) en que me he percatado de que cuando desconecto la toma de Tierra para que el monitor me avise, este no detecta nada porque yo estoy físicamente en contacto con el suelo, ya sea a través de uno o dos pies (zapatillas o deportivas) o a través de la silla, he probado a poner cartón+toalla+espuma, bolsa de plástico... para pisar encima y aislarme pero sin éxito. 
La única forma que tiene el monitor de detectar ausencia de Tierra es si salto y me mantengo momentáneamente en el aire, en ese instante sí da fallo si la toma de Tierra está desconectada. De momento así lo he dejado calibrado pero creo que si yo tengo conexión a Tierra mediante mi cuerpo y el suelo la pulsera no cumple su función y si se desconectase la toma de Tierra no me daría cuenta.

-Es normal?
-El módulo está dañado? (tengo dos mismo modelo con idénticos resultados)
-Posible solución?
-Si tengo aparentemente conexión a Tierra mediante mi cuerpo y el suelo, se podría decir que protejo mis componentes de la ESD de manera natural?   :loco:

Otra cuestión:

-La resistencia en el monitor entre la conexión hembra tipo banana y el cable de Tierra es de 500Kohms (medio Mega), por lo tanto sumado con la pulsera me da unos 1,5Mohms, algún problema por tener una resistencia mayor a 1Mohm? he leído que hasta se puede tener 4Mohms en la pulsera si se trabajase con tensiones mayores de 250V. pero es correcto tener mayor resistencia para 250V.? puede haber problemas? me gustaría aclarar este tema.

De la misma manera tengo pensado en montar una caja de conexión debajo de la mesa para conectar la pulsera, esta caja ya lleva incorporada su resistencia de 1Mohm, entonces la suma de pulsera más caja de conexión es de 2Mohms:

-Es normal?
-O cuando se usan cajas de conexión hay que quitar una de las dos resistencias si ambos elementos llevan?
-Si quisiera usar el monitor Ground Gard y a este conectarle la caja de conexión y finalmente la pulsera a la caja... tendría 2,5Mohms aproximadamente trabajando con 250V en la alimentación de casa. Es factible? demasiado? cual sería el límite en cuanto a resistencia para que la protección ESD en la pulsera funcione? (soy consciente de que la resistencia es una protección para mi y creo que también para que las descargas ESD no sean tan rápidas).

Agradecería que alguien me respondiera a las cuestiones marcadas con guión.

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos ...


----------



## shuedu (Dic 28, 2014)

Funcionaría con un diodo para que no haya corrientes provenientes de un rayo, por ejemplo?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 1, 2015)

Si hay un rayo cerca... Me parece que no te salva nada.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 11, 2019)

¿La pulsera antiestática es obligatorio usarla para manipular componentes de pc al ensamblarla y desarmarla (ya sea las antiguas y las nuevas)?
¿Qué pasaría si no la uso?
¿Medí continuidad en el cocodrilo y la parte metálica que va en contacto con mi piel y no existe continuidad, está bien eso?
Cuando armo una PC conecto el cocodrilo a los espacios que dejan los tornillos en la placa madre o también a veces lo conecto a la parte metálica (que viene con la placa madre que es por donde salen los puertos) que se queda puesta en el gabinete, está bien que lo conecte en esos lugares? o debe ser un lugar totalmente fuera de la pc?
Psdta.: Al mismo gabinete no lo conecto porque está cubierto de pintura, o sea no hay metal expuesto al ambiente.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2019)

Cuando hay componente CMOS o las placas tiene el símbolo de precaución de estática, es necesario utilizarla, la pulsera debe ir a una tierra efectiva para que se descargue la estática de nuestro cuerpo, e aconsejable trabajar sobre un tapete de goma conductora, tocar las distintas partes con las manos para nivelar los potenciales.
Hay sobrada información al respecto en la web


----------

